# Peavey Deuce $140 Halifax



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

PEAVEY DUECE! 400 Watts 70's Era. Everything works. | Amps & Pedals | Dartmouth | Kijiji

*







*


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Perfect name for it…


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I think they are 140 watts. $1 per watt not bad. I think they're an acquired taste.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Great amps for pedal steel.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

My first tube amp, although mine was a 1980 with built in phaser. I think the earlier ones like this had chorus. These are hybrid amps and my tech had trouble getting parts back around 2000. In 2002 I got my first vintage Fender and I haven’t looked back. It was a fun stepping stone, but it wasn’t an amazing amp by any means.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I haven’t heard/played a Peavey amp (tube or SS) from the 80-90’s that don’t sound overly compressed. I don’t like that squashed sound they get.


----------



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

If I remember correctly I carried one of these up a flight of stairs into the legion back home for the guitar player I was taking lessons from at the time, and was thinking to myself, " Jesus Christ this thing is heavy..."
Basically a dollar per watt, and about a dollar per pound. But for $135 that will give some young fella an awful loud pedal platform.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

One of their better hybrids, with a very good output TFM...that alone is worth the $135.


----------

